# Cottontails



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where cottontails are flourishing this year? I was looking for somewhere that is near the SL valley. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jbb0903 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on where cottontails are flourishing this year? I was looking for somewhere that is near the SL valley. any help would be appreciated.


Welcome to the forum.

I would personally suggest looking elsewhere. Too many people try and take a short drive from SLC and the areas that were once great are over hunted and few rabbits are found anymore


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks. Any suggestions on where to go thought? I am new to hunting and have no clue where I can shoot or find rabbits.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

People will tell you to go to specific places, but I would rather have someone understand the terrain they like so that you can be successful all the time.

When I go out, I tend to look for areas that have low lying areas like small washes and medium height sage brush. If the brush is too tall, you likely wont get a shot off. Also, I like to suggest driving out to where you think no one has hunted in a while, and then drive some more. The problem with hunting the West Desert is that people are out there nearly every day shooting and if opportunity arises they shoot at a rabbit. This has posed several problems in my rabbit hunting adventures. 1) there are few rabbits out there any more 2) they are gun shy and tend to start running away as soon as they know you are there so you might get first glimpse at 100 yards

So the point of my rant: take a whole day and drive 2 or more hours to get out to an area that you feel is far enough away. And the best way to learn how to hunt rabbits is to learn the type of areas they want to be in.

Sorry for not saying "hey, drive to Iosepa" but I dont want to lie and tell you there is some amazing place within an hour of here


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Alrighty, thanks. I'll have to look more into where I am allowed to hunt. I may go scope out Stansbury island today. Terrain sounds like what you described. washes, sage brush and not very many people there this time of year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like you dont have your Hunter Safety just yet. Keep in mind you can still hunt jack rabbits while out there....

See page 5 of the proc
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2011_pdfs/2011-12_upland-turkey.pdf


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone else have any suggestions where I might find some cottontails? maybe a place you have seen them.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Last time I saw any real numbers of cottontails, I was on the east side of Bear Lake. Just sayin... You want to find em, yer gonna have to drive.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Narient said:


> You want to find em, yer gonna have to drive.


 Exactly, how far are willing to drive? I know some good spots in southern utah. but the real question is are rabbits worth the gas money?


----------

